# Win Awesome Stuff!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hey Hey Hey RFUK!*




Following the success of the last competition, and thanks again to our friends at *Team Reptiles* we are able to offer another great prize to you lucky RFUK Members!


Team Reptiles is one of the largest dedicated destination reptile shops in the North East of England and is owned and staffed by people with years of reptile keeping experience, and a passion for anything cold blooded.

They have very kindly offered a prize that will be perfect for anyone wanting to treat their pets to a spot of redecorating or just to set up a new viv for another addition to the menagerie! 

The prize bundle: 

*2 x large zoomed plants
medium zoomed dish
HabiStat H20 balls
HabiStat Thermometer and Hygrometer* 

All that goes to one lucky winner in a 'winner-takes-all' competition!



All you have to do to win is identify a couple of reptiles. Easy right? Well, as it's such a good prize, we've made it a little trickier than normal! (and after last months going so quickly, I've been super sneaky this time round!)



*Pictured below are ten lizards. All you have to do is name them all. 

You must give both the common name and the scientific name.*

I will periodically 'mark' the answers that have been given but I will only give a mark out of ten and will *not* disclose which answers are right and which are wrong.

The first person to correctly identify all ten lizards and correctly provide their common and scientific names will win the prize.

You may make as many attempts as you like, but they must be made publicly (adding a tiny element of strategy to the pot!)

In order to avoid possible common name confusion I will use the scientific names as the decider when it comes to marking.

Subspecies level ID is not required. 


Depending on how long this takes, I may provide clues at some point....

*Good Luck!*​




1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.




10.







Good Luck Folks!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll give someone else a chance this time, because I already know all 10.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Bump - come on guys, I know it's tricky (ok Reaper - not for you maybe, but for mere mortals it is!) but you gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

What's the matter?

To hard for you?

:whistling2:



Come on guys - you asked for lizards, I've given you lizards!

Someone must be able to give it a shot - remember I'll mark as we go so even if you get some wrong, you may gain confidence if some are right (though of course, you won't know _which _are right!)


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I tried to look at them and started giving me a sore head :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

skilzo said:


> I tried to look at them and started giving me a sore head :lol2:


quitter! :whistling2:


Surely a sore head is worth the prize on offer?! Where's your sense of endeavour? Power through me old mucca, power through! :2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

bothrops said:


> quitter! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Surely a sore head is worth the prize on offer?! Where's your sense of endeavour? Power through me old mucca, power through! :2thumb:


If you stop them flicking like that I will give it a go :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Right I'll give it a go but it'll be grim because I really don't know 

1 Not a clue _Nescio_
2 _Uromastyx Aegyptia_
3 White Throated Monitor _Aranus Albigularis Albigularis_
4 Black and White Tegu _Tupinambis merianae_
5 Crested Gecko _Correlophus (Rhacodactylus) ciliatus_
6 Some kind of skink 
7 Don't know _Nescio_
8 No idea _Nescio_
9 Blue Tongued Skink _Tiliqua Gigas_
10 _Iguana Iguana_

Going away to have a seizure now


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Evie said:


> Right I'll give it a go but it'll be grim because I really don't know
> 
> 1 Not a clue _Nescio_
> 2 _Uromastyx Aegyptia_
> ...


 

Fantastic! A first set of answers. Kudos for giving it a go.


You have scored 


3/10



:2thumb:



Feel free to give it another go, when your seizures have stopped.: victory:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Right I have decided to try it :lol2:

1 Eh a lizard 
2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Nile monitor Varanus niloticus
4 Black and White Tegu Tupinambis merianae
5 Crested Gecko Correlophus (Rhacodactylus) ciliatus
6 Blue tongue skink Tiliqua
7 CAIMAN LIZARD (Dracaena Guianensis)
8 orange spotted agama _Laudakia stellio picea_
9 Pink tongue skink (_Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_)
10 Green Iguana Iguana iguana

I would guess at least one of these is right :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

skilzo said:


> Right I have decided to try it :lol2:
> 
> 1 Eh a lizard
> 2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
> ...


Good on ya!


You have got......










4/10

: victory:


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

1.  Rankin Dragon _Pogona henrylawsoni_
2.  Uromastyx _Aegyptia_
3.  Nile Lizard _Varanus niloticus_</SPAN>
4.  Black and White Tegu _Tupinambis merianae_
5.  Crested Gecko _Rhacodactylus ciliatus_</SPAN>
6.  Blue Tongued Skink _Tiliqua Rugosa_</SPAN>
7.  Caiman Lizard _*Dracaena guianensis*_
8.  No idea 
9. No idea
10. Green Iguana _*Iguana iguana*_


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

bothrops said:


> Good on ya!
> 
> 
> You have got......
> ...


Only 4 right its on now  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

SK Reptiles said:


> 1. Rankin Dragon _Pogona henrylawsoni_
> 2. Uromastyx _Aegyptia_
> 3. Nile Lizard _Varanus niloticus_</SPAN>
> 4. Black and White Tegu _Tupinambis merianae_
> ...


 

Another one joins the party!





and scores......





4/10


: victory:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Another one joins the party!
> 
> 
> and scores......
> ...


:Hmmm: are there any .5s or close but no cigars????


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Second try as it annoyed me :lol2:

1 Eh a lizard 
2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Black and White Tegu Tupinambis merianae
4 Nile monitor Varanus niloticus
5 Crested Gecko Correlophus (Rhacodactylus) ciliatus
6 Pink tongue skink (_Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_)
7 CAIMAN LIZARD (Dracaena Guianensis)
8 orange spotted agama _Laudakia stellio picea_
9 Blue tongue skink Tiliqua
10 Green Iguana Iguana iguana

Think I just moved some about to be honest :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Evie said:


> :Hmmm: are there any .5s or close but no cigars????



No half marks I'm afraid Evie.

Even the right answer in the wrong place won't get a mark!


(boy, I'm mean, aren't I?! :devil: :lol2



You can of course have as many goes as you like and so a little bit of tactics and logic can help in some cases.


: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

skilzo said:


> Second try as it annoyed me :lol2:
> 
> 1 Eh a lizard
> 2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
> ...



That's the way to do it - A quitter never wins and a winner never quits!





5/10


Getting warmer! :2thumb:


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

1. Bearded Dragon _Pogona_
2. Uromastyx _Aegyptia_
3. Bosc Monitor _Varanus exanthematicus_
4. Nile monitor _Varanus niloticus_
5. Crested Gecko _Correlophus Ciliatus_
6. Blue tongued skink _Tiliqua _
7. Caiman Lizard _Dracaena Guianensis_
8. Tokay Gecko _Gekko gecko_
9. Berber Skink _Eumeces schneideri_
10. Green Iguana _Iguana Iguana_

Second time lucky lol I am not a lizard person but fancy playing the logic game instead :whistling2:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

I've no idea about scientific names, so just Googling the actual names, hopefully I'm getting the scientific names correct.

1] Bearded dragon - _Pogona_
2] Uromastyx - _Uromastyx_
3] Water Monitor - _Varanus salvator
_4] Nile Monitor_ - Varanus niloticus
_5] Crested gecko - _Correlophus ciliatus
_6] Blue tongue Skink - _Tiliqua nigrolutea
_7] Caiman Lizard - _Dracaena guianensis_
8] Frilled dragon - _Chlamydosaurus kingii
_9] Monkey tail skink - _Corucia zebrata_
10] Green Iguana - _Iguana iguana _


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

SK Reptiles said:


> 1. Bearded Dragon _Pogona_
> 2. Uromastyx _Aegyptia_
> 3. Bosc Monitor _Varanus exanthematicus_
> 4. Nile monitor _Varanus niloticus_
> ...






5/10

:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh How Original said:


> I've no idea about scientific names, so just Googling the actual names, hopefully I'm getting the scientific names correct.
> 
> 1] Bearded dragon - _Pogona_
> 2] Uromastyx - _Uromastyx_
> ...



Yay - a new competitor!

5/10


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

1 Eh a lizard 
2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Water Monitor - _Varanus salvator
_4 Nile monitor Varanus niloticus
5 Crested Gecko Correlophus (Rhacodactylus) ciliatus
6 Pink tongue skink (_Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_)
7 CAIMAN LIZARD (Dracaena Guianensis)
8 Frilled dragon - _Chlamydosaurus kingie_
9 Blue tongue skink Tiliqua
10 Green Iguana Iguana iguana


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

skilzo said:


> 1 Eh a lizard
> 2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 Water Monitor - _Varanus salvator
> _4 Nile monitor Varanus niloticus
> ...




5/10

: victory:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

1) red eyed crocodile skink- Tribolonotus gracilis
2) Uromastyx -Aegyptia
3) asian watert monitor- varanus salvator
4) nile monitor- varanus niloticus 
5) crested gecko- Rhacodactylus ciliatus
6) pink tongue skink- Cyclodomorphus gerrardii
7) red ackie?? - varanus acanthurus 
8)blue head tokay gecko- gecko gecko
9) blue tongue skink- teliqua 
10) red morph greed iguana- iguana iguana 
 probs did crap lol
edit: lol! the 8 and brackets made the smiley!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

tremerz97 said:


> 1) red eyed crocodile skink- Tribolonotus gracilis
> 2) Uromastyx -Aegyptia
> 3) asian watert monitor- varanus salvator
> 4) nile monitor- varanus niloticus
> ...


Another competitor joins the arena!


And scores....




4/10


: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Clue Time!



Some of the answers have been named but not put in the right place.

There are several correct answers that have not appeared at all yet.

Animals must be named to species level to gain a mark. I am only considering scientific names at this point when marking (some of the animals here have more than one common name). However, in the case of animals having recently been reclassified or their taxonomy is in question and have two scientific names in common usage I will except either (e.g. the cresty)



..and that's plenty of clues for now!!


Keep on playing guys!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I doubt I have anymore correct lol 

1 Eh a lizard 
2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Comodo dragon Varanus komodoensis
4 Nile monitor Varanus niloticus
5 Crested Gecko Correlophus (Rhacodactylus) ciliatus
6 Berber Skink _Eumeces schneideri_
7 CAIMAN LIZARD (Dracaena Guianensis)
8 orange spotted agama _Laudakia stellio picea_
9 Blue tongue skink tiliqua
10 Green Iguana Iguana iguana


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

skilzo said:


> I doubt I have anymore correct lol
> 
> 1 Eh a lizard
> 2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
> ...







6/10



:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

bothrops said:


> 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Woohoo one more :no1:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

1 Eh a lizard 
2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Comodo dragon Varanus komodoensis
4 Nile monitor Varanus niloticus
5 Crested Gecko Correlophus (Rhacodactylus) ciliatus
6 Monkey tail skink - _Corucia zebrata_
7 CAIMAN LIZARD (Dracaena Guianensis)
8 orange spotted agama _Laudakia stellio picea_
9 Blue tongue skink tiliqua
10 Green Iguana Iguana iguana

I don't know if I am doing better or worse now :lol2:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

1 Western fence lizard, Sceloporus occidentalis
2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Water monitor, Varanus salvator
4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 Crested Gecko, Correlophus (Rhacodactylus) ciliatus
6 Berber Skink, Eumeces schneideri
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 Great Basin collared lizard, Crotaphytus bicinctores
9 Common Lizard, Lacerta vivipara
10 Green Iguana Iguana iguana

Thought I'd give it a punt. This is really tough


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

skilzo said:


> 1 Eh a lizard
> 2 Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 Comodo dragon Varanus komodoensis
> 4 Nile monitor Varanus niloticus
> ...




neither..the same!

6/10


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jesterone said:


> 1 Western fence lizard, Sceloporus occidentalis
> 2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 Water monitor, Varanus salvator
> 4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
> ...



Yes, but tough is fun...right?!



Good to have a new player. Your opening bid gets you......



5/10


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

my eyes are burning but il have ago


1 painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
4 nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 blue tongue skink, Tiliqua scincoides
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 green iguana, Iguana iguana


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

bothrops said:


> Yes, but tough is fun...right?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, tough is tough lol.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

After the epileptic fit I incurred, I came up with these :whistling2:

1. Painted (agama Laudakia stellio brachydactyla)
2. Egyptian Mastigure (Uromastyx Aegyptia)
3. Asian water monitor (Varanus salvator)
4. Nile monitor (Varanus niloticus)
5. Crested Gecko (Correlophus ciliatus)
6. Pink tongue skink (Cyclodomorphus gerrardii )
7. Caiman lizard (Dracaena Guianensis)
8. Bosc/Savannah monitor (Varanus exanthematicus)
9. Monkey tail skink (Corucia zebrata)
10.Green Iguana (Iguana iguana)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Gman86 said:


> my eyes are burning but il have ago
> 
> 
> 1 painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
> ...




New player.....




:gasp::gasp::gasp:







storms it.....

















9/10


:no1:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

c_1993 said:


> After the epileptic fit I incurred, I came up with these :whistling2:
> 
> 1. Painted (agama Laudakia stellio brachydactyla)
> 2. Egyptian Mastigure (Uromastyx Aegyptia)
> ...





Another great attempt!








8/10


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok 2nd guess

1 painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
4 nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 Pink tongue skink, Cyclodomorphus gerrardii 
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 green iguana, Iguana iguana


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

1 painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 asian water monitor Varanus salvato
4 nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 blue tongue skink, Tiliqua scincoides
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 green iguana, Iguana iguana


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Gman86 said:


> Ok 2nd guess
> 
> 1 painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
> 2 egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
> ...




still

9/10

: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

c_1993 said:


> 1 painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
> 2 egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 asian water monitor Varanus salvato
> 4 nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
> ...



Still 


8/10

: victory:


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

1 painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
4 nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 Blue tongue skink, tiliqua gigas
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 green iguana, Iguana iguana


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 Crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 Sudan plated lizard, Gerrhosaurus major
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 Bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 Prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 Green iguana, Iguana iguana



????? I'm really stuck on one and I'm sure it's been said but it can't be right... ughhhh


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Gman86 said:


> 1 painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
> 2 egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
> 4 nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
> ...




9/10





Jesterone said:


> 1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
> 2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 Komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
> 4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
> ...





9/10





..and Muwhaahaahhaa :devil:


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

bothrops said:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's closer!? Cause I thought the plated lizard was a good shout


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Gman86 said:


> Who's closer!? Cause I thought the plated lizard was a good shout


To be honest I'm pretty sure it's a blue tongue but obviously it can't be!


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 Crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 Adelaide pigmy blue-tongue skink Tiliqua adelaidensis
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 Bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 Prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 Green iguana, Iguana iguana


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

c_1993 said:


> 1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
> 2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 Komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
> 4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
> ...


 I am quite litteraly in the process of punching that in lol no point now


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gman86 said:


> I am quite litteraly in the process of punching that in lol no point now


Yeah :lol2: I'm convinced its a blue tongue, so thought I'd go with a Pygmy worth a try


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

c_1993 said:


> Yeah :lol2: I'm convinced its a blue tongue, so thought I'd go with a Pygmy worth a try


I am too, I've even checked all the spellings lol. 

Well done if it is


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

1 Painted dragon-Stellagama stellio
2 Egyptian mastigure-Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Komodo dragon-Varanus komodoensis
4 Nile monitor-Varanus niloticus
5 Crested gecko-Correlophus ciliates
6 Berbers skink-Eumeces schneideri
7 Caiman Lizard-Dracaena Guianensis
8 Bosc monitor-Varanus exanthematicus
9 Prehensile tailed skink-Corucia zebrata
10 Green iguana-Iguana iguana


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 Crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 shingleback skink,_Trachydosaurus rugosus_
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 Bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 Prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 Green iguana, Iguana iguana


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Komodo Dragon, Varanus Komodoensis 
4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 Crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 European Glass Lizard, Pseudopus apodus (European Legless Lizard)
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 Bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 Prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 Green iguana, Iguana iguana


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

If it isn't Pseudopus apodus then I really am stumped


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm hoping it is 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

That's a good shout actually. I think you probably got it. I did look at the slow worm but didn't think of that.


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

why thankyou, was sat thinking for ages and it just hit me - probably wont be right though :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

It's got to be its just sneaky enough to be correct, There were afew other sneaky ones that needed thinking outside the box


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Great call :2thumb:, think you've hit the nail on the head with that one!


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

_1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 Crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 White’s Skink Egernia whitii__
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 Bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 Prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 Green iguana, Iguana iguana_

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE GET THIS RIGHT ITS DOING MY HEAD IN :bash::bash::bash:</SPAN>


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

mrkeda said:


> 1 Painted dragon-Stellagama stellio
> 2 Egyptian mastigure-Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 Komodo dragon-Varanus komodoensis
> 4 Nile monitor-Varanus niloticus
> ...




9/10

:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bigd_1 said:


> 1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
> 2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 Komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
> 4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
> ...




9/10



:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

SK Reptiles said:


> _1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
> 2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 Komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
> 4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
> ...




9/10



:2thumb:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Come on bothrops stop dragging it out lol


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

I need closure!!:blowup:


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
3 Komodo dragon, Varanus komodoensis
4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
5 Crested gecko, Correlophus ciliates
6 Australian tree skink Egernia striolata
7 Caiman Lizard, Dracaena Guianensis
8 Bosc monitor Varanus exanthematicus
9 Prehensile-tailed skink, Corucia zebrata
10 Green iguana, Iguana iguana


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

alexandrosham said:


> 1 Painted dragon, Stellagama stellio
> 2 Egyptian Mastigure, Uromastyx Aegyptia
> 3 Komodo Dragon, Varanus Komodoensis
> 4 Nile monitor, Varanus niloticus
> ...



DINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!!!!


We have a winner!!


:no1::no1::no1:




10/10



(I was tempted to be mean and not give it because the scientific names should be in italics and species should never have a capital letter ('Aegyptia', 'Komodoensis' and 'Guianensis') but I thought that would be really really mean and the original quiz was mean enough!



Congratulations to alexandrosham on his win!


:2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Number 6 was mean enough. Let alone taking it to those lengths! 

He deserves it lol.

Congrats Alex


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well done alexandrosham :2thumb:

I was convinced it was a blue tongue until you said legless lizard, I'm still convinced the 'komodo' is an asian water monitor :lol2:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

c_1993 said:


> Well done alexandrosham :2thumb:
> 
> I was convinced it was a blue tongue until you said legless lizard, I'm still convinced the 'komodo' is an asian water monitor :lol2:


I too don't think the Komodo looks anything like a Komodo lol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd just like to say another great big 

THANK YOU

to our friends at and thanks again to our friends at Team Reptiles for their very generous prize!


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:



Check out their website here!


Team Reptiles - Team Valley Gateshead and Sunderland


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jesterone said:


> I too don't think the Komodo looks anything like a Komodo lol


Yeah lol, doesn't seem to even have the same head shape as Komodo's have :whistling2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

defo looked like a salvator not a komodo :whistling2: lol!


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

The Komodo pic is of a juvenile, they don't get that classic shape and colour till nearer maturity, once again it was a bit of sneakiness like number 1 being a female painted dragon, was sure for a while number 1 was a frilled lizard


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

c_1993 said:


> Well done alexandrosham :2thumb:
> 
> I was convinced it was a blue tongue until you said legless lizard, I'm still convinced the 'komodo' is an asian water monitor :lol2:





Jesterone said:


> I too don't think the Komodo looks anything like a Komodo lol




They are all photo's I've taken myself. That photo is of one of the young komodo's at Chester after their female gave birth parthenogenically.

I thought that was one of the meaner ones just because young komodo's look so similar to Asians!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Gman86 said:


> The Komodo pic is of a juvenile, they don't get that classic shape and colour till nearer maturity, once again it was a bit of sneakiness like number 1 being a female painted dragon, was sure for a while number 1 was a frilled lizard



I thought number 1 would be the most difficult because it was a random snap I took on holiday in Cyprus - I didn't even know if they were in the hobby!


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Number 1 was very difficult, but the leg less lizard proved to be hardest mainly cause it being so like a skink and the fact that there are so many different skinks that can look like that took a while to eliminate the options


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

WOO THANKYOU! Cant believe I won haha - sorry about the latin name not in italics!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

alexandrosham said:


> WOO THANKYOU! Cant believe I won haha - sorry about the latin name not in italics!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2



The correct term is _scientific _name, not latin name! :whistling2:

: victory:




Congrats mate!


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

bothrops said:


> The correct term is _scientific _name, not latin name! :whistling2:
> 
> : victory:
> 
> ...


thought latin names were scientific?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations to the winner!!! This was a horribly brilliant competition!!!!!! :no1:


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

tremerz97 said:


> thought latin names were scientific?


I believe Latin name is the informal equivalent for scientific names 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Team Reptiles (Mar 5, 2012)

Well done alexandrosham :no1::no1:

Will get your lovely prizes packaged up and posted out.

In the meantime better get my thinking cap on for a prize for next months comp.

Tara


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

tremerz97 said:


> thought latin names were scientific?





alexandrosham said:


> I believe Latin name is the informal equivalent for scientific names
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The correct term for an organisms name using the binomial nomenclature system is 'scientific name'. The term 'Latin name' is outdated and incorrect (mostly because these days, many scientific names are not in Latin!)



: victory:


(don't worry about it, I'm just being pedantic, everyone knows what you mean when you say 'Latin name', but it's like someone using 'poisonous snake' instead of 'venomous snake)


----------

